# Building a Gun Closet



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

So up here at school I am going to move into a house owned by a friend's father this spring and stay there for the rest of my duration at school. In my basement bedroom there is a large closet with three single doors. I plan on keeping my guns in this closet and building a rack inside one of the doors and sealing it off from the rest of the closet. Has anyone ever done this before? It is not humid in the house at all so I am not worried about rust but I was curious to see if there is anything else I have to worry about? I don't have any pictures right now but I will get some this evening so you all can see what I am working with. Any ideas on how to build a quality rack would be appreciated. I have a .22 with a scope, .300 savage with scope, and two shotguns. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

BeWild said:


> basement bedroom...It is not humid in the house at all...


Basement usually = high humidity

I'd be concerned about rust


----------



## BackStrap (Sep 7, 2001)

I recently did this. Works nicely. I don't know about the humidity issue...this is not in my basement.


----------

